# Pimples and tiny/small whiteheads on shoulders & backs of arms



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone got any advice on getting rid of these? It's like a small rash on the backs of my arms. I've had them for years, but they are more noticeable the bigger I've got. The problem is, they aren't spots or acne, so I'm not sure something like accutane would actually help it.

I'm gonna try sunbeds next week as well as using the [email protected] exfoliating gloves in the shower to see if that smooths them off a bit.

Anyone got any other advice?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Tea Tree shower gel?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

M_at said:


> Tea Tree shower gel?


Tried that, also tried several shower scrubs with bits in, none have seemed to work


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

ive had the same since i was a child, gear makes them worse but to be honest their not that bad, they dont realy bother me anymore


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

blitz2163 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keratosis_pilaris?


That's pretty much bang on! Cheers mate, at least got somewhere to start from to look into.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> ive had the same since i was a child, gear makes them worse but to be honest their not that bad, they dont realy bother me anymore


Yeah, never really bothered me, just noticeable more as I've got bigger so trying to limit them


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

i have the same on the back of my arms and my legs  i have had them since a child too but doesn't really bother me now but if you find a method of getting rid of it please share


----------

